# New (???) Firewire-800 CF card reader (by Gold Flash)



## THX723 (May 6, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Gold-Flash-FireWire-800-FW800-CF-UDMA-Compact-Flash-Card-Reader-IEEE-1394-/230758761847?

Firewire CF card reader has been a dying breed, so it was a bit of a surprise when I came across the above.

This being an eBay dealer has my Spidey senses on guard, but still optimistic. The little LEGO dude and the beat-up Hot Wheels pickup truck, though admittedly cute, wasn't exactly calming. ;D

I'm unaware of the brand, Gold Flash, who appears to be Japanese or intended for the Japanese market. It doesn't appear to be a one-off, as the dealer indicated there are many still avail for sale and are "new in box". Also claimed to have tested okay on OS X Lion (Mountain Lion compatibility unknown).

Has anyone had any experience with this reader and the dealer?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 6, 2013)

I haven't heard of it, but it is made in Taiwan. 

If you have any other option, I'd buy a brand name reader rather than a high priced one that has no warranty.

Notice if any Waranty information is posted. If not, I'd ask, or pass it up.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 6, 2013)

$125, ouch. About a year ago, I was fortunate to pick up a used Sandisk FW800 CF reader from Craigslist for $25.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 6, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> $125, ouch. About a year ago, I was fortunate to pick up a used Sandisk FW800 CF reader from Craigslist for $25.


I sold my Sandisk and my Lexar firewire 800 readers for about $200 each on ebay a year ago. I now have a USB 3 reader, having finally updated my computer. I had them just laying around and never being used, and when I saw ebay prices, I quickly listed and sold them.


----------



## THX723 (May 6, 2013)

It's a real pity my current Macbook Pro doesn't have USB 3.0. :'( 
I see there's a used Lexar reader in the local CL listed for $100. Darn that supply & demand. :-\


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 6, 2013)

Indeed...I could sell mine for a tidy profit. But I'd rather use it! (I do have an ExpressCard/34 CF reader for my 17" MBP, too.)


----------



## Halfrack (May 7, 2013)

THX723 said:


> It's a real pity my current Macbook Pro doesn't have USB 3.0. :'(



Belkin is finally shipping their Thunderbolt Express Dock, so USB3 is now an option.

http://www.belkin.com/us/F4U055/p/P-F4U055

I prefer FW800 and got a used SanDisk CF reader from LensRentals used side when it pop'ed up for $26.


----------



## THX723 (May 7, 2013)

Halfrack said:


> Belkin is finally shipping their Thunderbolt Express Dock, so USB3 is now an option.
> 
> http://www.belkin.com/us/F4U055/p/P-F4U055
> 
> I prefer FW800 and got a used SanDisk CF reader from LensRentals used side when it pop'ed up for $26.


Sadly, my Macbook Pro is pre-Thunderbolt too!
I know. An upgrade is definitely on plan; in a holding pattern for when the new model based on Haswell is announced.


----------



## FunPhotons (May 7, 2013)

Why buy this old one when there is a new available for half the price? Metal and smaller too ... 

"Delock" brand

http://www.delock.com/produkte/G_91694/merkmale.html?setLanguage=en

I forgot where I bought mine (last year), but it was around $50 and I got two.

Edit: Oh yeah, here's where I got it

http://www.memorydepot.com/91694.htm

Works great. I have thunderbolt but this is a small handy one for when I'm traveling too.


----------



## Steven_urwin (May 7, 2013)

Hi there,

I am sort of in the same boat, old(er) iMac, so no USB 3.0 (albeit I do have thunderbolt) and I was looking for a CF card reader, FireWire 800 preferable. I heard that the company who makes the circuit boards for FireWire (they apparent supplied everyone!) when into liquidation, and that's why the availability dried up. No one could be bothered to look into making them again, as USB 3.0 was pretty mainstream.

However, as I stated, I am on a mac... I am running Mountain lion, and I can confirm, that a little German company called DeLOCK make a CF FireWire 800 card ready, that works very well. I have been using it for about a year now, and very happy with it.

I hope this helps


----------



## THX723 (May 7, 2013)

Hallelujah! Thank you both for the valuable feedback.
I shall get me one of those soon enough. Also very glad it's working well with Mountain Lion. Woot!


----------



## FunPhotons (May 8, 2013)

Actually what I'd really like now is a FW800 SD Card reader.


----------



## THX723 (May 8, 2013)

FunPhotons said:


> Actually what I'd really like now is a FW800 SD Card reader.


Now you're just being unreasonable!


----------

